# ~에, ~의



## Aerodynamics

Hi everyone,

one thing that i'm having trouble with is the usage of ~에 and ~의 when they are used to describe a situation in which someone possesses something. It really gets on my nerves when I use those in writings, for some people use ~에 while the other use ~의.

Here are some examples of my point.
이것은 나의 것이다 (This is what I think is right)
이것은 나에 것이다 (Which I think is not right)

Also, it will be of much help if someone could let me know how Korean teachers teach this matter to their students. I mean, Korean teachers who teach Korean language either abroad or domestically.

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## Anais Ninn

Aerodynamics said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> one thing that i'm having trouble with is the usage of ~에 and ~의 when they are used to describe a situation in which someone possesses something. It really gets on my nerves when I use those in writings, for some people use ~에 while the other use ~의.
> 
> Here are some examples of my point.
> 이것은 나의 것이다 (This is what I think is right)
> 이것은 나에 것이다 (Which I think is not right)



Worry no more, Aerodynamics.  This is a very straightforward question and the answer is that ~의 is the only grammatically correct option when indicating possession. You often hear native speakers saying ~에 for this, but it is a mispronunciation and, although ~에 is somewhat accepted when spoken, it is strictly frowned upon in writing. 

Hope it clears up the confusion. 

Anais


----------



## Aerodynamics

thank you for your help Anais


----------

